# Need proper Guidelines to use UPS



## ratul (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi folks, i purchased an APC UPS 600VA (BR600CI-IN, Dec. 2012), and the battery has gone faulty last month, has contacted the customer care, he'll come in two working days, let's see what's his service results in..
But now i am confused about some things, like APC UPS's are praised not only in this forum, but also everywhere on the internet, but recently more complaints than praise is what i have encountered about APC.. Is something wrong with the current batch of APC UPS's or is there some guidelines that we are missing that shortens the lifespan of our UPS's battery??
It's astonishing to see such a large no. of problems for a company that is said to be the best in the business, somewhere something has to be wrong.

*My usage:* My BR600CI-IN is in ON-State 24x7hrs, coz it powers my wifi router, and also my desktop when it's been used..
I have'nt encountered much power cutouts in my area since this UPS's purchase, so don't know when the battery went kaput, but last time i remember was in feb 2013, when it powered my wifi adapter for 2-2:30 hrs before power came back, now due to summers, again long power cutouts are encountered these days, and it's only last month when i realized that it was giving just 40mins just powering my wifi router, next week 30mins, gradually 20mins, and this week just 10mins is what i get from it when it just powers my wifi router. Not even half year since purchase and this is what i am getting..
Also tell me the the approx time i'll get on my newly purchased desktop when the serviceman replaces the unit or battery..
PC Specs:


Spoiler



Intel Core i3-3210
4GB DDR3
500GB HDD
Gigabyte B75M-D3H
Corsair CX430v2 PSU
Zebronics Bijli Cabinet
Dell IN2030 Monitor
Netgear N-150 Wifi Router


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> Hi folks, i purchased an APC UPS 600VA (BR600CI-IN, Dec. 2012), and the battery has gone faulty last month, has contacted the customer care, he'll come in two working days, let's see what's his service results in..
> But now i am confused about some things, like APC UPS's are praised not only in this forum, but also everywhere on the internet, but recently more complaints than praise is what i have encountered about APC.. Is something wrong with the current batch of APC UPS's or is there some guidelines that we are missing that shortens the lifespan of our UPS's battery??
> It's astonishing to see such a large no. of problems for a company that is said to be the best in the business, somewhere something has to be wrong.
> 
> ...



I too got the same ups model manufactured in dec 2012 and
Till NOW BATTERY HAS BEEN REPLACED 4 TIMES!
I goess there is some manufacturing defect in battery/ mobo and they dont give you NEW BATTERY BUT A REPAIRED REFURBISHED BATTERY
Which is crap


----------



## ratul (Jun 7, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> I too got the same ups model manufactured in dec 2012 and
> Till NOW BATTERY HAS BEEN REPLACED 4 TIMES!
> I goess there is some manufacturing defect in battery/ mobo and they dont give you NEW BATTERY BUT A REPAIRED REFURBISHED BATTERY
> Which is crap



yeah, i've been reading your experience in this forum, and it's really a bad example of warranty services from such a renowned company, i didn't received call from them today (the guy on the phone said that serviceman would call you in the next two working days, so i guess i'd have to wait till monday), let's see if the battery i get is refurbed too or not...


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> yeah, i've been reading your experience in this forum, and it's really a bad example of warranty services from such a renowned company, i didn't received call from them today (the guy on the phone said that serviceman would call you in the next two working days, so i guess i'd have to wait till monday), let's see if the battery i get is refurbed too or not...



surely refurb...see if three is gum like thingy in to sides, or a sticker torn off on top or the body has scratches heavily


----------



## ratul (Jun 7, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> surely refurb...see if three is gum like thingy in to sides, or a sticker torn off on top or the body has scratches heavily



thnks 4 d tips, surely gonna watch 4 dese signs..


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> thnks 4 d tips, surely gonna watch 4 dese signs..



and takke the phone no of the person coming to replace the battery, because when it will fail the next time you can call him and say him only to come again, and then tell to apc by chat/phone

EVERY BODY WHO CAME TO REPLACE THE BATTERY ASKED
*"you have a assembled system, THE UPS WONT WORK PROPERLY"*
I did say 'm not using chap psu's and told abt corsair. YOU SHOULD ASK HIM HIS OPINION. MANY ARE SAYING THAT IT WILL WORK ONLY WITH BRANDED PC'S LIKE LENOVO, HCL, ETC

infact, the persons(2 different people every time)
many said that to say to get  A NEW UPS REPLACEMENT IF IT IS NOT 1 MONTH OLD
sir say
"I will take legal action" if they dont replace the UPS with a NEW ONE (not refurb)
(or)
"the engineer who came said it has a pcb failure"

for he 3rd replacement one guy said that he is no expert in ups's and he is a printer repair engineer
he came, didnt even see how much time the backup was, opened and replaced and went away....(he talked about my newly bought epson l110 printer,how to service ink pads etc.. not abt the ups

my date of purchase 27-02-13, on the date of 20-03-13 onwards i was trying to get on chat (had exams) and complained on 28-03-13 via chat.

just a day difference


----------



## cadinvent (Jun 7, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> EVERY BODY WHO CAME TO REPLACE THE BATTERY ASKED
> *"you have a assembled system, THE UPS WONT WORK PROPERLY"*
> I did say 'm not using chap psu's and told abt corsair. YOU SHOULD ASK HIM HIS OPINION. MANY ARE SAYING THAT IT WILL WORK ONLY WITH BRANDED PC'S LIKE LENOVO, HCL, ETC
> 
> ...


Really a bad experience. My UPS is new that's why not giving any problems but the scene would be same for me aswell as the days pass by.


----------



## ratul (Jun 7, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> and takke the phone no of the person coming to replace the battery, because when it will fail the next time you can call him and say him only to come again, and then tell to apc by chat/phone
> 
> EVERY BODY WHO CAME TO REPLACE THE BATTERY ASKED
> *"you have a assembled system, THE UPS WONT WORK PROPERLY"*
> ...



 now you are giving me chills down to my spine, so much hassle... 
i think i'd have to be prepared for a long fight and months of terror now..


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 8, 2013)

ratul said:


> now you are giving me chills down to my spine, so much hassle...
> i think i'd have to be prepared for a long fight and months of terror now..



You needn't be harsh with the service engineer ( they can't do anything. If you say you dont get battery backup, the refurbished battery comes from the head office.)
but with chat person/ call centre guy
Remember the name of the chat person/ cc guy and ask to connect to HIM ONLY every time you talk

I have even taken screenshots for evidence 
What ever you say
" Im sorry for the inconvenience caused "
You repeat
" Im really sorry for the inconvenience* " caused
Again you say something
They say " * again "


----------



## ratul (Jun 8, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> You needn't be harsh with the service engineer ( they can't do anything. If you say you dont get battery backup, the refurbished battery comes from the head office.)
> but with chat person/ call centre guy
> Remember the name of the chat person/ cc guy and ask to connect to HIM ONLY every time you talk
> 
> ...



yup, service engineers just do for what they are instructed..
btw, today morning the technician came and inspected the UPS, drew the conclusion that battery is dead and applied for new battery, just few moments earlier the engineer came with a battery and installed it, battery didn't seem to be refurbed at all, infact it appeared to be totally new battery piece, now UPS is on charging for the coming 8-12hrs., let's see how much does this battery lasts..


----------

